# 69 GTO green top



## Drewsgto69 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have a 69 GTO convert that came from the factory with a green top. Anyone know where I can get a new top with the same color? Anyone have a picture of a car with the green top color? All I can find is black color.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

I too need a new top but white and wondering about quality. Also I have tinted glass option and would like to replicate that too. Who offers the best top replacements??


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Limelight,

I don’t know who “offers the best top replacements” but I can attest to the quality of tops Ames Performance sells. That said, I purchased mine (68) years ago so I’m assuming that based on their consistent description that they are the same. 

Not sure about Soft Ray for the rear window... if your original glass is good Ames may be able to direct you to the source you could send your window. 

Hi Drewsgto69,

Curious - what color is your car? 

If you have a piece of the original top possibly from behind the back seat under the top well, one option is to have a white top dyed. I had a blue top boot and sprayed it with vinyl paint and it’s held up for over twenty years. Of course the top gets far more exposure than the boot but the vinyl paints seem to be good quality.

Good luck


----------



## Drewsgto69 (Apr 7, 2021)

Midnight green is car color. I bought the car in 1984 and have a picture with the original ripped top but was a lighter green and likely faded, so not sure how dark the green is. I installed a black top with glass window in 1988 that is still in good shape. Everything was replaced so none of the original top left. I was told in 1988 black and white only color available.


----------

